# اتمنى منكم المساعده ...



## eng.future.m (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا طالبة هندسه سنه اولى ...ومحتاره اتخصص بين هدول تلات خصصات فلو ممكن تعطوني فكره عن كل واحد والمواد عن شو بتحكي وعلى شو بتعتمد اكتر يعني الرياضيات او كيمياء او فيزياء وبتحتاج حفظ ولا لاء وتعطوني شو المهاره اللي بتطلب فيها يعني الشخص لازم يكون ماهرفي شو؟؟؟


وهل صحيح انه الواحد لو ما كان ماهر بالرسم وما عنده خيال عالي ما بتنصحو يدرس هندسه معماري ..؟؟
والهندسه الكيميائيه محتاجه شخص له قدره في الحفظ ..فيها حفظ كتيير ..؟؟

واتمنى المساعده منكم ..وإلكم جزيل الشكر ...


----------



## الرسام الصغير (24 مايو 2010)

دراسة الهندسة بشكل عام ممتعة 
من وجهة نظرى اتبع قدرات على الاداء الهندسى ثم التوكل على الله 
والله وحده هو الذى يعلم 
مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------

